# Park Help. Stuck on Spinning off Kickers



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

[IGNORE]Ive been riding for some years now and this year i really want to work on park.
This year the crew i ride with are all at the same level as me... until lately. (Everyones starting to spin off the kickers, and one guy went from 360s to 720s in about a month)

Jumps are fine for me, but I cant manage to spin off them (18ft and 35 ft)
I can *easily *pull a flat BS 3 out of my butt and sometimes nearly a 540 off just a bump. (Same with FS)
but i cant manage to get my spins down on the kickers.

BS spins are easier for me flat but people told me to start with frontside on the kickers. but all the times ive tried to spin off a jump i either do a sloppy-arm-waving-frontside 180, or super slow speed (but fast spin) FS360 and land knuckle. The only time i can ever do one clean is if i do it off an extremely small 10ft table top
And then theres the added controversy about doing frontside spins off your toes. (which ive tried on a little 10 foot table top and ate it)[/IGNORE]


UPDATE:
*http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/11664-park-help-stuck-spinning-off-kickers.html#post118065*


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

suck up your knees and turn into your spin on the way up the kicker... not to much but enough to initiate a rotation and grab your board it helps suck up your knees and keep you tight


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

ight thanks, do u think i should get the spin landed a couple times before grabbing, or just grab my first attempt?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Hurley-

Today I went to Northstar and finally went into the biggest park to hit tabletops to try my 3s. The best thing I can tell you is that since learning fs and bs 3s, fs is definitely a more natural rotation to make but bs is easier to land. I would say that if you attempt fs (which I think I have mastered over bs 3s), I found my body to be leaning into a heelside turn (not a hard carve but a decent turn) when the nose of my board was just peeking over the lip. The board was already spinning with my nose at 10 o'clock and tail at 4 o'clock with my shoulders and hips square to the board. At this moment my arms were already in motion passing right in front of my body. The starting position of my arms were my leading arm sort of dangling in front of my body and my back arm sort of extended out and over the tail of my board. From what I could tell I was already spinning my tail around so my entire front body was perpendicular and facing downhill as soon as my tail was off the lip. This is the point where I started by grab. I tend to grab mute? (my leading hand on the front) because what I noticed was I would spin so much that occasionally I was accidentally doing 540s and over-rotating. I quickly found out the problem was when landing, I kept my leading shoulder too open and that made my body want to continue rotating even after landing. But when I would grab and let go right before my landing, my leading shoulder was sort of tucked in front of by body rather than out so that stopped by rotation. Hope that helps. FYI I was hitting 30 foot tabletops and didn't feel like I needed to get a lot of hard rotations in. As long as you get the speed dialed in and know where you will land, you should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Hurl3y182 said:


> ight thanks, do u think i should get the spin landed a couple times before grabbing, or just grab my first attempt?


I started with grabbing on my big spins just because I'm tall and it helps keep my knees sucked up so the rotation keeps going.


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

alright just a little update, ive been getting my backside 180s and the few bs360s down each time i go for it....
buttttt, last weekend a friend of mine who was basically my pusher to get better really wrecked himself doing a bs360. he caught his heelside edge and went inverted off a 20ft step down... luckily he caught so hard he did a full backflip, but not so lucky; he landed on him front foot and broke a couple bones in his ankle and torn a tendon or 2.

i was trying to think of what went wrong but all i could imagine is he pre rotated and caught at the lip...
has anyone caught edge doing a backside spin?
tell me what to watch out for....

i dont want this event to psych me out from trying anything bigger


----------

